# Hello All from MN



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

welcome...im from MN too!!!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I'm from SE MN. How's this Minnesota weather treating you? When I woke up this morning it was 40 degrees, last time I checked at like 4pm it was 4. YIKES!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I'm from Michigan..about 6 hours away from Minneapolis.


----------



## Snowyowl (Dec 6, 2008)

I hate this weather! Yesterday I found the water heater missing so I had a frozen trough. (thanks horses) Today we plowed our drive way ( all 700 ft of it) and dropped some round bales. Temps were ok then. Had to deice the cars a few times. Yea not having fun.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't live in Minnesota anymore, but I use to live about forty-five minutes north of Duluth. I remember how cold the winters were, burr! It's much much warmer down here in Tennessee. Good luck to all you snowbirds!

Jubilee


----------



## suniac (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm from MN too. It's -8F right now but last night it was down to -30F. We got like a foot and a half of snow on Sunday. Thank got for Richies. 

Any way Welcome to the forum. I havn't formerly introduced myself yet. I think I'll go do that now. 

Have fun and stay warm!!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the Horse Forum! Hope you have tons of fun here!  Is that your horse in your picture? He/She is just gorgeous!!


----------



## Snowyowl (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes that is my baby. He is one of seven.if you look at my other posts you'l see more of him.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you...Have fun time chatting


----------



## Snowyowl (Dec 6, 2008)

So Minnesotians how are we all fairing with this winter so far? I know I'm ready to go somewhere warm. I think my horses are to. I think I have the fattest and lazest horse in the area. My daughter wants to go to a indoor game show this weekend.. Jee to bad she got sick this week..(can ya see I don't want to go) I think we'll stay home. Plus I would have to dig the trailer out of a snow bank. I hope we have a warm early spring. Happy Christmas Eve to all...


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I was born in Minnesota, and all my moms relatives live there. This summer after I graduate I am going to work there, in Mankato, for the summer and then I'm going to college at Bethany Lutheran College! Again, welcome!


----------

